# xine und /dev/cdrom

## Erdie

Xine spielt keine Audiocds ab weil mein Cdrom auf das device /dev/cdrom1 statt auf /dev/cdrom gemappt wird. Das Setzen eines Links cdrom -> cdrom1 löst das Problem, nur nicht permanent. Ich habe deshab das Device /dev/cdrom1 in die ~/.xine/config eingetragen, so wie das Template es vorgibt. Leider scheint das von xine ignoriert zu werden. Woran kann das liegen?

Natürlich sollte man udev auch überreden können, ein /dev/cdrom anzulegen. Meine 70-persistent-cd.rules lautet wie folgt:

```

# DVD_RW_AD-7543A (pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# Optiarc_DVD_RW_AD-7543A (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

Ein SATA Cdrom sollte doch auch als scsi device erscheinen, warum wird von udev das device nicht angelegt?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Xine spielt keine Audiocds ab weil mein Cdrom auf das device /dev/cdrom1 statt auf /dev/cdrom gemappt wird. Das Setzen eines Links cdrom -> cdrom1 löst das Problem, nur nicht permanent.

 

Hi Erdie,

ich wollte nicht extra eine udev-regel anlegen zumal ich damit zu dem Zeitpunkt recht "unerfahren" war als dieses Problem hier auftrat. So hab ich (meinen) Link von /dev/cdrom -> hdc gelöscht und durch einen ersetzt von /dev/cdrom1 -> hdc. Fertig und das ist auch permanent. Ich vermute das /dev/cdrom bei dir auch ein Symlink ist auf das entsprechende device.. so wie bei mir (hda) und das ein symlink auf einen symlink einfach nicht richtig funktioniert. (/dev/cdrom1 -> /dev/cdrom -> hdc).

Edit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein SATA Cdrom sollte doch auch als scsi device erscheinen, warum wird von udev das device nicht angelegt? 

 

Schau dir doch mal die Regeln an, der erste Abschnitt (DVD_RW_AD-7543A (pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0)) ist vermutlich eine "default-rule"  für den Fall das du neben deinem ide-Laufwerk noch ein optisches sata-Laufwerk angeschlossen wird. Bei mir ist das (mit den Regeln) genau umgekehrt (hab ide, und das default ist ein scsi-link).

1. Da du nun schreibst du hast ein SATA-Laufwerk, dieses wird von deine in deiner Udev-Rule aber als Optiarc_DVD_RW_AD-7543A (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0) verwendet, vermute ich das du das mit den Treibern im Kernel vielleicht aus versehen ("falsch") eingestellt hast?

2. Langsam glaube ich das mein "selbstgemachter" Link verhindert das udev ganz normal und ordentlich diesen Link anlegt. Aber ich erinnere mich das ich da eine Zeit lang Probleme hatte (verwende unstable, udev, device-mapper) und dieser Link nicht angelegt wurde. Ich lösche den nachher und starte mal neu.

3. Ich kann noch nicht nachvollziehen warum das Problem  (/dev/cdrom statt /dev/cdorm1) bei dir grade auftritt... AH! Du hast gar nicht dieses Problem, sondern eins mit der Xine-Config. Ok, das ist einfach. Wenn dir nicht all zu viel daran liegt lösche deine Xine-Config und lege sie neu an. Ich vermute das aus irgendeinem Grund die "aktuelle" Konfiguration (/dev/cdrom1 statt /dev/cdrom) von Xine aus irgend einem Grund nicht gespeichert wird (z.B weil die Konfiguration mitten drin mit einem Fehler abbricht, weil du auf die Datei nicht schreiben kannst, weil deine Festplatte voll ist, weil ein Problem mit deinem Video-Ausgabetreiber vorliegt, weil du einen symlink auf einen symlink hast...irgend sowas halt.)

Grüße

----------

## Erdie

Habe gerade geschaut, es ist wohl doch ein IDE Laufwerk. Ich dachte sowas gibt es gar nicht mehr. Das Laptop ist noch nicht mal 1 Jahr alt.

Wäre es nicht eine Möglichkeit, in den udev rules einfach cdrom und cdrom1 zu vertauschen?

----------

